

Buying marijuana domain names - achew22
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/28/us/28pot.html?_r=2&nl=&emc=a23

======
robotron
This sounded like a good idea until I saw the example domain names. Horrible-
sounding and too long. I would bet on the hot domains to be brand-specific and
not containing the word "marijuana".

